# Lowering 200sxSE



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a white 96 200sx SE with white 17" x7" motegi MR7's and 40series tires. I know the wheels are heavy as fuck (39.0lbs inflated) and I should get some lighter smaller wheels for better performance but my 200 will never be fast. i dont have the money to make the GA fast or the money to swap in a bigger engine. I want to lower it the cheapest way possible without fucking anything up. My question is, if I use the Tein S.Tech springs it will lower the front 2.4" and the back 1.1". i was doing some measuring and i think it will sit just how i want it to and will accent the white on white (which is the only thing on or about the car i like) but i dont want to make it look good if lowering it is gonna throw my entire stock suspension down the tubes. I really dont want to buy coilovers and new shocks, struts, etc etc etc. I just want it to look good without breaking the bank. and i know that people say search and i did and i know people talk about the suspension sticky, but as weird as it sounds, i couldnt find it. I know stickys are up top but i didnt see anything about b14 lowering.
thanks guys


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Tein Basic coilovers with some pillow ball mounts. It's all you need to get your car sitting lower and without any hassle of piecing together struts and springs and all that good stuff. It should run you somewhere around $800-900. Definitely improves your handling as well as your aesthetics..


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks for the reply but thats way out of my budget.
let me rephrase the question
What else do I need to buy to lower my car safely with Tein S.Tech lowering springs?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

This should give you an idea:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december03/200sx/


Of course, you dont' need the sway bar or the camber plates, but definitely the springs and shocks/struts and the Koni bumpstop would be a good idea as well.


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

i dont want to spend that much money man
im talkin like 100bucks tops on anything besides the springs


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Seriously, go ahead and put ebay springs on your stock shocks and struts. Please, feel free to go ahead and do that. Just don't complain when you have to replace all 4 strut/shock assemblies or if you've totaled your car. 

If you want to do something, do it right the first time.


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

i asked for help, not for some asshole to reply useless responses to all the topics i post trying to get help
wildmane, of the 2 or 3 topics ive posted today, trying to get help you have responded to all of them with bullshit. so please just disregard my topics cus all you have done today is piss me off.

the reason i asked is cus i had an integra that had an eibach lowering SPRING kit that rode fine, didnt fuck up or anything, and i know it wasnt anything much more then springs if not just springs. i bought it that way so i dont know what exactly was done but i know it wasnt any kind of 1000dollar suspension setup

so wildmane, how about trying to help rather then raise your post count and waste bandwidth and being a dick.


----------



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Kevin, I'm on the same boat as you man... I'm trying to do the same shit to my 96 200sx SE-R and everyone here is talking about $1000 to do it. 

I want to lower my car, make it sit nice and clean, but without having to take a hit financially. 

Can someone PLEASE advise me on how I can lower the car without spending more then 300-400. 

My car is competely STOCK right now, it's NOT a race car and NOT a showroom car. I'm just trying to have it looking nice. 

So PLEASE, I know there some broke dudes out there that lowered there car in a cheap way. 

Thanks


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Listen to Wildmane...

You guys can't do what you want to do with the money you have to spend. Using a lower aftermarket spring on stock struts WILL blow them. Not to mention potentially dangerous since those struts will bottom out easily on a 2.4"(!!!!!!) drop. You are messing with things that must be done correctly, or you will kill yourself or someone else.

Watch the video, read the replies, and learn...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=91454

Maybe you can find a decent used set in the forums, or on ebay, for the amount your looking to spend. Try looking in the member classifieds.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

KevinFreeling said:


> i asked for help, not for some asshole to reply useless responses to all the topics i post trying to get help
> wildmane, of the 2 or 3 topics ive posted today, trying to get help you have responded to all of them with bullshit. so please just disregard my topics cus all you have done today is piss me off.
> 
> the reason i asked is cus i had an integra that had an eibach lowering SPRING kit that rode fine, didnt fuck up or anything, and i know it wasnt anything much more then springs if not just springs. i bought it that way so i dont know what exactly was done but i know it wasnt any kind of 1000dollar suspension setup
> ...


Thanks douche. I give you sound advice on those two topics and yet you call me an asshole? I'll make sure to give you incorrect information the next time you ask for help. I'm serious, do the drop right the first time and you won't have to spend more money fixing your blown struts and shocks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Kevin, the only thing you can do for less than 100 dollars is strut tower bars. Wildmane is right on the others, you will need around 800-1000k to properly lower you car.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Kevin, the only thing you can do for less than 100 dollars is strut tower bars. Wildmane is right on the others, you will need around *800-1000k* to properly lower you car.


maybe not that much :thumbup:


Bottom line:

You can not lower your car with just shorter springs. This will cause one of two things:

1. You'll hit your bumpstops on sharp turns 
2. You'll blow your shocks/struts

This why you need good aftermarket dampers (shocks/struts) that are designed to take the load of a lowering spring as well as give you more suspension travel (something that is very valuable on our B14 chassis). 

I'm sorry if you don't want to hear this, but for under $300-400 lowering your car cannot be done *properly*.


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

ok, sorry for being a dick. I guess i was just kinda pissed cus i really dont want to spend that much money on a car i dont really want to keep too long. 
im a honda guy, so shoot me. ill just save the cash in the shoe box for my honda/acura.

wildmane, sorry for being a dick and thanks everyone for the help


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

KevinFreeling said:


> ok, sorry for being a dick. I guess i was just kinda pissed cus i really dont want to spend that much money on a car i dont really want to keep too long.
> im a honda guy, so shoot me. ill just save the cash in the shoe box for my honda/acura.
> 
> wildmane, sorry for being a dick and thanks everyone for the help


my only question, if you want your honda/acura, why even invest money into your car, its just pushing you away from your goal. Stay stock.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

KevinFreeling said:


> i asked for help, not for some asshole to reply useless responses to all the topics i post trying to get help
> wildmane, of the 2 or 3 topics ive posted today, trying to get help you have responded to all of them with bullshit. so please just disregard my topics cus all you have done today is piss me off.
> 
> the reason i asked is cus i had an integra that had an eibach lowering SPRING kit that rode fine, didnt fuck up or anything, and i know it wasnt anything much more then springs if not just springs. i bought it that way so i dont know what exactly was done but i know it wasnt any kind of 1000dollar suspension setup
> ...



There is no help for $100... He is trying to save you from making a mistake..


----------



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I live in Ft. Lauderdale, FL and I went to this place called Autotrendz. I was talking to the guy and he was offering dropzone or aerospeed springs installed for 240.00. He was saying around the same price for coilovers also not including the camber kit. He also said I could get some shocks for 85.00ea. Dont remember what brand they were.

What do you guys think???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

invisble1 said:


> I live in Ft. Lauderdale, FL and I went to this place called Autotrendz. I was talking to the guy and he was offering dropzone or aerospeed springs installed for 240.00. He was saying around the same price for coilovers also not including the camber kit. He also said I could get some shocks for 85.00ea. Dont remember what brand they were.
> 
> What do you guys think???


Dropzones are crap. do get them. save for your honduh or acura.


----------

